# Cable TV, Hookups and that.



## will

Hi,
So I'm planning a trip in a few months and renting a 30ft Class C. It comes with Cable Tv connections but does not have a TV installed. So my question is, if I wanted to utilise the cable hookup at the campground, what equipment should I bring? 
As I'm flying in from UK, I obviously can't bring a large TV so ideally I could get some sort or dongle or 'box' for my laptop or iPad.

Does anyone have any suggestions? It's just to watch the occasional FTA local weather/news station, so could consider a portable/mini antenna set up for my iPad if cable is a no go (without subscription).

Or, is wifi in campgrounds fast enough to stream tv?

Thanks


----------



## ToddandHeather

will said:


> Or, is wifi in campgrounds fast enough to stream tv?



Campground WiFi may (but most likely, may not) suit your needs for streaming. However, If your laptop runs Windows 8 (or better), you may already have the technology needed to stream from your phone to your laptop. In your phone, check under settings for 'sharing' or 'mirroring.' Set your laptop to 'receive' signals from mirroring device (your phone). 

Look for 'Miracast' on your laptop. If you do run across a TV you can use, look for 'Belkin Miracast' Dongle - Verizon Sells them. Should your laptop NOT run Windows 8 (or better), but does have an HDMI Port, the Belkin Miracast Dongle will work for your laptop as well.

Should you need recommendations for mobile apps to obtain content through your phone, please let me know.


----------



## will

Thanks for the info.

I've done a bit of research and can get hold of a USB QAM tuner. Would this suffice for connection to the cable hookup?

Will


----------



## davidpeterson007171

You have asked a very good question. But I will recommend you create an account on the live streaming app. If you want to read about such topics on the internet. So you can read by going to Technology News.


----------

